# Uh oh.. Power outage!



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

So who was smart and bought battery powered air pumps? LOL

Seriously thou, I hope everyone is okay! This kind of thing freaks me out.


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

Are they doing those rolling brown outs due to the fact that everyone has their AC on?


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Cp 24 said something about one of the transformers not working well enough and causing blips through out the grid, then there was a fire at the transformer station.

I thought it had a lot to do with the Ac for sure. I have mine on energy saver and I've been trying to turn it off as much as I can. Gets pretty hot on the top floor of a 3 story D:


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Power outages?


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

ameekplec. said:


> Power outages?


Yup! It happened in the afternoon, Ajax, Pickering and some part of downtown Toronto. The subway was down briefly too



33C outside, 24C at home, and 22C at office

not affected by the hot weather!


----------



## AquaNeko (Jul 26, 2009)

Ciddian said:


> So who was smart and bought battery powered air pumps? LOL
> 
> Seriously thou, I hope everyone is okay! This kind of thing freaks me out.


My Penn-Plex B11 battery operated air pump just died.  I would say it had about 72hrs on it. It was on last monday about 16 hrs then it stopped when I found it later to replace the batteries.



Just feedbacking on the reliability of that item.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

bigfishy said:


> Yup! It happened in the afternoon, Ajax, Pickering and some part of downtown Toronto. The subway was down briefly too


We're right next to the Terauley transfer station...maybe we get our power from another source (Pickering)?

Well, all this talk of outages and summer storms coming makes me glad my reef is backed up nice and safe....36 hours safe!


----------



## AquaNeko (Jul 26, 2009)

ameekplec. said:


> We're right next to the Terauley transfer station...maybe we get our power from another source (Pickering)?
> 
> Well, all this talk of outages and summer storms coming makes me glad my reef is backed up nice and safe....36 hours safe!


What happens if you're out of power for more then 36hrs hmmm? IIRC the 2003 black out was ~4-6 days for people. I know I was affected for 4 days.


----------



## AquaNeko (Jul 26, 2009)

Speaking of power outages I'd like to hear how everyone faired over the 2003 black out? IIRC pretty much everyone was out of power at least 4 days before the mains went back on.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

No power to tanks makes Ameekplec go something something... :3


----------



## arktixan (Mar 30, 2010)

I was at work at the time doing a floor set... no power for like 4hrs was insane... no A/C hot halogen backup lights... was not fun thats for sure... once that power kicked in I was on a ladder and the a/c was blowing in my face.. I was there for a good 10m .

I heard some Transformer blew up at Kipling Hydro plant. Caused fire... = not so fun!


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

AquaNeko said:


> What happens if you're out of power for more then 36hrs hmmm? IIRC the 2003 black out was ~4-6 days for people. I know I was affected for 4 days.





AquaNeko said:


> Speaking of power outages I'd like to hear how everyone faired over the 2003 black out? IIRC pretty much everyone was out of power at least 4 days before the mains went back on.


I lost electricity around 5 pm. It was restored to me the following morning around 4 am.

I had my filters on a UPS until the power came back on. 



Ciddian said:


> No power to tanks makes Ameekplec go something something... :3


All work and no play makes Jack a dull boy!

Heeeeere's Johnny!


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Ciddian said:


> No power to tanks makes Ameekplec go something something... :3


[email protected]@[email protected]#[email protected]@



AquaNeko said:


> What happens if you're out of power for more then 36hrs hmmm? IIRC the 2003 black out was ~4-6 days for people. I know I was affected for 4 days.


Well, in that kind of situation, I'd just move the most critical pieces over to my folks place with a generator


----------



## AquaNeko (Jul 26, 2009)

ameekplec. said:


> [email protected]@[email protected]#[email protected]@
> 
> Well, in that kind of situation, I'd just move the most critical pieces over to my folks place with a generator


I've often wondered about downtown folks if they had say a solar panel they could keep the tanks still going but on sponge filters mostly as the air pump would use less power and be able to support more tanks.

Was just doing some numbers. A 80Watt solar panel should give you ~6.66A. A typical car battery is something like 40Ah.

80W / 12v = 6.66A. 40Ah / 6.66 = 6.00hrs needed to fully recharge the 40Ah battery.

I guess it'll have to depend which way you're facing in your haven.


----------

